# Doing an indoor photo shoot tomorrow of 4 kids.



## RowmyF (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey everyone...

I own the Nikon D50 and have the 18-55mm lens and a 50mm 1.8D lens.

I'm doing a shoot tomorrow inside someone's apartment.

It has a few windows.. (we live in Miami so it should be a sunny day tomorrow) and the apartment is very clean and light colored white floors & white carpet..light light blue couches and light pale yellow walls. 

Do you have any suggestions to make sure this comes out good? I have yet to do an indoor photo shoot (mostly because I don't have the right lighting equipment). Do you think its necessary for me to buy a slave flash before hand to use to bounce off the ceiling or walls?


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

You may need flash, but I'm sure you could work out some natural light shots if there's enough sun coming through the windows.

You might want to consider a backdrop though.  If it's too cluttered, it gets hard to take a good pic.


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you...lucky for me its a very very uncluttered apartment..
My 50mm lens is a fast lens so I think it will be helpful in a lower light situation where I can still be at a good shutter speed to follow kids around.


----------



## TLI (Dec 19, 2007)

you can always use the built in flash and do the poor mans fix. take a piece of thin white paper and tape it over the flash, this will give you light but will reduce red eye, over exposure and unwanted highlights. even better might be tissue paper or even wax paper


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Dec 20, 2007)

if you're shooting kids, shooting at 1.8 will be difficult. You may find yourself with to shallow a depth of field


----------



## hyakuhei (Dec 20, 2007)

Agreed, f/1.8 is going to give a very shallow DOF. Unless you can arrange them to all be equidistant from the focal plane, their not all going to be in focus.

Also, keep in mind that 50mm + crop factor actually gives you quite a long lens, not useful for shooting in apartments. Go in with your wide zoom and a bounce flash


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys..I wanted you to see the results of the shoot...


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice 
which lens did you end up using?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2008)

very nice overall.
With some effort in pp, #2 could be a stupendous shot.
rotate the boy to upright
Deal with the dresser behind him by either adding to it or replacing it with a another background.

I would probably trying to remove what you can and then make the background the color of the dresser and then blur and vignette some.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe like this - only better
Done with hi-res image and printed on canvas (to give texture to the background), a rag paper, or a very slight watercolor effect would knock their socks off.


----------



## Mijoh (Jan 4, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> Maybe like this - only better
> Done with hi-res image and printed on canvas (to give texture to the background), a rag paper, or a very slight watercolor effect would knock their socks off.


 

Oooohh! I like this a lot! Beautiful play Traveler.


----------

